
Ask HN: Is anyone struggling with their browsers? - z3phyr
I am using a 5 year old laptop mostly with 8 Gigs of RAM, 2.5 GHz midrange i5 of that time.<p>I run Win7&#x2F;Ubuntu duel boot, and lately I am always going out of memory within a few tabs (around 6) in latest Firefox, Chrome, Chromium and other WebKit&#x2F;Gecko clones..<p>When I am not browsing, I routinely do beefy C++ compilations in VS, and huge blender builds, all of which happen seamlessly.<p>The browsing experiance is kinda shitty nowadays, with constant hangups and reboots across the OSs<p>In the process view, I see a lot of processes being spawned with the same title, each consuming around 700,000K of working memory? Thats a lot per process<p>Is anyone having similar problems?
======
cimmanom
It’s not the browsers. It’s the single-page apps.

I can have 50 HN or readthedocs tabs open in Firefox with negligible memory
impact. But two to three tabs of apps (say, Gmail and Trello) or a handful of
over-engineered news and blog articles, and it’s swap city plus beach balls
from CPU usage. And that’s WITH ad blocking on.

On Mac, Safari is the least awful offender, but the bar is pretty low.

------
atsaloli
Yes, I've been having the same issue since about the time I upgraded our 8
year old home laptop (8 GB RAM) from Ubuntu 16 to Ubuntu 18. I had to switch
to LUbuntu to keep the system usable, but Web browsing still grinds to a halt
if I leave a gmail tab open too long.

------
crashbunny
same same, I recently bought a second-hand laptop for $150, an i5, came with 4
gigs and I bumped it up to 8 gigs and installed ubuntu, I use firefox.

I noticed facebook, gmail and a few other sites really killed performance, the
interface would freeze with high swap and cpu.

I keep them closed now, I use session manager to start and stop sessions.

I tried a tab suspender, it used to work fine but I'm not sure what happened
to it, eventually it disappeared from firefox addons website and someone
started a new project, but I got weird issues with other extensions like
ublock origin crashing with the tab suspender running, whereas they are fine
when the tab suspender is disabled.

So, for now, I only start facebook and gmail when I'm using them and close
them when I'm not.

Edit: before firefox containers were a thing I had a profile for different
tasks, one for facebook, one for google, etc, to try and limit tracking. I
have no idea how effective that is, I'm thinking not very. But anyway, that's
also a handy way to start and stop sessions. You have the setting to restore
the previous session, and when you exit and start it up again, only the tab
with focus gets loaded into memory, the other tabs load when you click them.
So you can have 20 tabs opened and restarting the profile only loads one tab,
then others load on demand.

------
sfcguyus
Have you given Safari and to a lesser extent Edge a go? I have the same
experience with Chromium based browsers, less so with Firefox. I find Safari
heavily optimised, its just bad with reloading/repainting the page when using
the back button.

I think the problem is the guys making Chrome have 256G of RAM on their dev
machines and hardly ever have the constraints of a normal use situation.
Optimising RAM usage doesn't seem to be a priority.

------
durovo
No such problem on an i5 7th gen with 8 GB ram. I use both Windows 10 and
Ubuntu on it. Sometimes I have 20-25 tabs on my firefox. Maybe you should
check your browser addons.

------
phakding
No. At work I run both chrome and Firefox on Ubuntu simultaneously with
multiple tabs open. At home with Firefox on Debian. Never had problems.

Although both computers have 16gb ram.

------
franzwong
I don't have any problem on both laptop (MacBook Pro, 16GB) and desktop (Mac
Mini, 8GB). I usually open 20-30 tabs. Did you try disable some plugins?

